# One big dog



## Phantom (Jul 29, 2013)

http://www.petforums.com/showthread.php/309-HUGE-Great-Dane!

Imagine the food bill,


----------



## Michael. (Jul 29, 2013)

He is amazing.

I guess all that publicity and media attention helps the household budget?

Here he is again on the Tube.

.
http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=bZ4waaPMOYM​
.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 29, 2013)

He's a big 'un, alright! And, one of the few "giant pet" stories that is actually true.

One thing threw me about the article, though - for an American writer who uses standard Imperial measurements the use of "stone" for mass (weight) is quite odd. You rarely see it used nowadays.

(Don't mind me - I just have sensitive antennae)


----------



## Pappy (Jul 29, 2013)

I've heard the term hands high, but not stone. Soooo, how much is 18 stones in pounds?


----------



## Michael. (Jul 29, 2013)

I make it 252 pounds

*14 pounds in 1 stone*


----------



## Pappy (Jul 29, 2013)

Michael. said:


> I make it 252 pounds
> 
> *14 pounds in 1 stone*



thank you Michael.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 29, 2013)

Such a beautiful animal.  
Large dogs don't live all that long.  A sad fact is a great danes average life expectancy is 6-8 years.


----------



## MercyL (Jul 29, 2013)

What a sweet story!

I wonder how many people found themselves pinned down for licks and loves. Better yet, I wonder how many laps he has tried to sit on, without realizing he was no longer a puppy!


This dog reminds me of an elephant I knew, many years ago.

I met him at the local renaissance festival when he was still a juvenile. Every weekend afternoon, he walked right past my shop, and I gave him an apple if he had been well behaved during the mid-day parade.

The elephant, Caesar, did not understand his size until he discovered he could reach tree branchse, pulling them off then waving them back and forth at the crowd along the parade route. I think he liked the reaction of the crowd. The ladies shrieked and the men spilled their beers. 

He never slept inside, though.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 29, 2013)

Saddle up!


----------



## Rainee (Aug 15, 2013)

Great heartwarming story Phants thanks for sharing.. George is amazing so big yet so gentle..


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 26, 2013)

So sad to read that Giant George has died.  RIP..

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/enterta...s-fans-for-support-not-ready-for-another-dog/


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 26, 2013)

_He was a beautiful dog, but sadly they don't live much longer than 8 years old for some reason, my daughter used to have a Great Dane and i was quite in love with her she was a gentle giant_


----------

